# Sponge filter for a 30 gallon?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a 30 gallon tank that will be empty so I was thinking about throwing in some Red Cherry Shrimp to breed and later some small fish, maybe endlers and or white clouds. The thing is the powerful canister filter I have on the tank won't really work for the RCS so I need a gentler filter. I love sponge filters but have only ever used them on small tanks. Has anyone else used them in larger tanks. Would a larger one or 2 or 3 small ones be enough for a 30 gallon tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use them in tanks up to 55 gals. I use 2 in the 20 long tanks, but I have seen sponge filters that are made for even larger tanks.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Get a sponge filter about 4" in diameter and run it off a power head. Give it a week to season and go for it.


----------



## Robotunicorn (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah you can use a sponge filter. I have a 20 gallon hex cycling that I am using a sponge filter on and it works great. Lots of discus tanks are 55 gal hex and use sponge filter so I think you'll be fine.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

susankat said:


> I use them in tanks up to 55 gals. I use 2 in the 20 long tanks, but I have seen sponge filters that are made for even larger tanks.


Do you run them with air pumps or power heads? I think this tank is a 30 gallon long.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use airpumps, with powerheads it would give to much flow for the shrimp.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

susankat said:


> I use airpumps, with powerheads it would give to much flow for the shrimp.


Thanks, that's what I was thinking.


----------

